# Game 21: Spurs(17-4) @ Wolves(12-8)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

@









*Sheefo's Keys to the Game:*Well, for starters, do what we did when we were winning 8 straight. You would think Huddy would be back for this one. We have to play solid defense in this one. The thing you have to do in this one is run. Jaric will have his hands full with Parker, Hassell his hands full with Ginobili. I do think we match up well against them though. If the Wolves can get KG going early, preferably by taking it strong to the whole instead of fade aways, we can jump on them early. From past experiences, Duncan will not be guarding KG until late in the game and vice versa. This is the absolute test, lets get it!


*Prediction:*L
*Prediction Record:*(11-9)


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well after reading some things in the Spurs forum, Ginobili should miss this one, Parker and Duncan are hurt, and Finley is not playing well... Now if we can get some news that Huddy will be back for this one, I actually have a better feeling that we might win.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, Ginobili's not going to play. That's good, and I should add... Let's go Wolves!

Unfortunately... 

Boy, I wish I can watch the game but unfortunately I think I'm going to watch Houston/Seattle game tonight.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Agent K said:


> Yeah, Ginobili's not going to play. That's good, and I should add... Let's go Wolves!
> 
> Unfortunately...
> 
> Boy, I wish I can watch the game but unfortunately I think I'm going to watch Houston/Seattle game tonight.



Ouch. Well try tuning into it, since there are the more unfortunate who cant watch it like me here lol. Im just kidding.... But not really.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Ouch. Well try tuning into it, since there are the more unfortunate who cant watch it like me here lol. Im just kidding.... But not really.


Yeah, I think San Antonio's Fox Sports Network affilate is Southwest, but I don't think they would ever bring it on tonight.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

If Garnett plays like he did the last two contests, you can forget about this one. Minnesota is gonna need him to not just put some points up, but contain Duncan on the defensive end as well. Jaric will have his hands full with one of the quickest points in the NBA...keeping Parker out of the lane will be a huge chore. Finley went for 21/10 the other day, so don't write him off just yet. Wally will have his work cut out for him trying to generate some offense against one of the best perimeter defenders in the NBA. I don't see a W in the Cards for Minny, but it's certainly possible. My key to the game is Garnett elevating his play and he has to actually dominate. Not just fill up the stat sheet; he needs to bring a Duncan-esque presence tonight.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well if ginobli is playing y not put jaric on finley? i mean they are the same height and all and parker is better than hassell...just a thought, but i think this will be a close game, huddy hopefully will be playing if he is playing i think we will win


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Parker won't be the same old parker though.... He is hurt so that works to our advantage. I agree with P-Dub, KG is going to have to go off... Go Wolves!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kg has 2 pts 4 boards( 2 offensive) 
wally has 2 i think
kg has 4 
marko has 2... 
playing good right now spurs take a timeout its 10-6 wolves 
lol the first play of the game kandi got a jump hook, then popovich put mohammed in :laugh:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

t-hud is playing :banana:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*END OF 1ST*
now thats some good defense
21-14 wolves
kg looking very nice, and wally is scoring even with bowen on him
kg has 6 pts 6 boards only missing one shot (3-4)
i guess wally is shooting 2-5 but has looked impressive i think
jaric made a deep 2 but he has missed his other 3 shots
duncan is in check with 4 pts and 3 boards on 2-5
and hudsons first play? he drew a charge on parker


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

8 POINTS IN THE 2ND QUARTER? thats a new franchise low
39-29 spurs at the half
kg has 6 pts 9 rebounds..


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Worst.

Quarter.

Ever.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah kg is holding us together right now 3 blocks in the quarter and he has 10 pts and 12 rebounds already with 4 blocks 6:50 left in the 3rd 50-40 spurs


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kg dominated the 3rd 61-56 with 20 seconds in the 3rd


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

63-58 end of 3rd, kg and t-hud were dominating u think kg wanted to get a big game? 18 pts 15 boards 2 assists 4 blocks(8-14 shooting) oh yeah hes good


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

84-80 spurs with 3 left kg is dominating duncan 13 pts 9 boards 6 assists for td and 24 points 18 rebounds 4 assists and 4 blocks for kg not to mention duncan shooting 5-15 from the field and 3-7 from the line


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Garnett is dominating Duncan, but the Wolves can't get any stops!

That was a terrific and one by Szczerbiak.

....damn it! I knew it was only a matter of time before Hudson started chucking.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

hey he just came up with a pretty nice play drawing that charge UNDER A MINUTE WOLVES BALL DOWN 89-87, this time u can let kg get the shot casey


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

HUGE OFFENSIVE REBOUNDS! 29 seconds wolves ball...come on we need this shot


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I hate Marko Jaric. They're called FREE throws for a reason, you choke artist.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well he did get those rebounds but damnit, at least foul duncan bowen or parker, not barry or finley


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

WOW........

*shakes head in disbelief*


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Jaric missed 2 free throws????? Who has the ball now?>>><<?:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

AAAAAAAAHHHHH whats ahppening lol!!!! 88-89! Who tf is at the line?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

DAMNIT, i cant stand these ****ing close games, THEY GAVE US THE GAME MISSING FREE THROWS


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

what a wasted of kgs best performance of the year...go cavs, beat the nuggets go rockets beat the sonics


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

oh ok, Jaric missed the first of two.... Couldve tied it. Well lets see what happens now... I have to deal with watching the stats update at nba.com.... sorry


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

...damn. These last three games have taken a couple years off my life. That's the last T-Wolves game I can see for a month or so, I'm going home to Western Canada for Christmas break...damn...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Man am I going to get white hair early from this.... Casey probably is growing white hair as we speak.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well thats going to mess up my whole weekend... I will be able to watch the dallas game... Back to homework.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

That's some of the best December basketball you'll ever see (eh, the 2nd half at least).


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I wish I couldve seen it... Good stat I read though, we are 8-1 when we tie or win the rebounding battle... I take it we won it today though if KG had 21 boards?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Yep, the only 2 losses are this one and the Sacramento game.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

jaric had 4 of his 5 boards on the offensive glass? what a waste, but i guess coming back from 15 down to the best team in basketball is something to build on especially in your 3rd game in 4 days


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Tough game by the Wolves...the momentum was well in their favour. Uncharacteristically, the Spurs KEPT letting the wolves grab the offensive boards at the end, but unfortunately jaric couldn't cash in. Btw you can't call letting Finley take the fts a costly mistake, cuz he did miss one. One more thing: that shot by Hudson at the end was so bad...i'd rather have him take a 3 than that.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I called Jaric missing 1 out of 2. I don't think I've ever seen him hit two in a row. Pathetic.

I'm not blaming the loss on Marko, but he's my best target for right now. Those FT's MUST be made. AC missed some big freebie's a couple nights ago, too.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

u cant blame it on jaric, he kept us in it with 4 offensive boards, 2 or 3 in that last minute ot w/e, if ur gonna blame it on someone then y not wally? leaving finley and bowen for wide open 3s time after time


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

does anyone else want us to trade wally for artest? our defense would be the best :d, and artest is a great post up player and a shooter, and its rumored


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

yay we didnt lose our lead on denver, they lose to the cavs


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> u cant blame it on jaric


Uhhh...did you read my post?



P-Dub34 said:


> I'm not blaming the loss on Marko





> if ur gonna blame it on someone then y not wally?


Because for his terrible defensive mistakes, he redeemed himself on the offensive end.



> does anyone else want us to trade wally for artest?


Depends how desperate the Pacers are to get rid of Artest and what kind of offers they're getting. Wally's contract is absolutely atrocious, and I don't know why the Pacers would want to take that on. I can't see an Artest + filler for Szczerbiak trade, Artest is twice the player Wally is or ever will be, plus S will be making near max money in a few years.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Thank god that denver lost. My bets are that Artest will be traded to the Warriors... Remember who said that first.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> I called Jaric missing 1 out of 2. I don't think I've ever seen him hit two in a row. Pathetic.
> 
> *I'm not blaming the loss on Marko, but he's my best target for right now. Those FT's MUST be made. * AC missed some big freebie's a couple nights ago, too.



i read it, i just misunderstood, i know what u meant now


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

I was at that game last night. I thought the big mistake was when we called the timeout after Jaric's made free throw. We should have let the spurs inbounds, then foul, then call the timeout after their free throws so we could have moved the ball past half court, instead of having to drive the whole length of the floor.
On one hand it was good to see us battle back. But then again how many games are we going to get down by double-digits and have to come back? Last week we were winning on these big comebacks, this week not so lucky.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> yay we didnt lose our lead on denver, they lose to the cavs


Knowing that we lost, I went on and cheered on for the Cavs and they were pulling away from the Nugs and then Rockets. My prayers were answered except for the T'wolves.  

That's important that any other teams in the NW has lost so no big changes have been made from last night.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well next 5 games.

@ Dallas
vsHornets
vs Blazers
vs Suns
vs Seattle


4 game home stand will help. Critical game vs Seatle. All 5 games are winable.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

First week of January (which is in 2 weeks basically) is going to be rough. We play Miami, Dalas, San Antonio, then Dallas again. The first Dallas game is the only home game.... Well we need to get some wins here soon. I cannot wait until Sunday! I know we will win!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Well next 5 games.
> 
> @ Dallas
> vsHornets
> ...


My prediction is 3-2 record for the next 5 games.


----------



## newish (Nov 20, 2005)

I posted this on the general board so I thought I'd post it here. i'm not a Wolf so much love and respect before i say this.....Garnett, the best player in the league posted a 44 efficiency rating against he Spurs, better than .500 from the field, perfect from FTs and 24 21 6 - phenomenal.....you still lose. What on earth are the rest of the team doing? You watch them more than me but the evidence seem to be that they simply are not good enough.

What is going on on the line and backroom that they let this go on year on year. He blows Duncan away and STILL loses. KG must wonder what it's all about.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The Spurs are not a bad team....


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The Wolves is not like the Spurs, with many talented players out from the bench. You name them, Horry, Van Exel, Barry, Oberto... That's what the Wolves is missing, minus Hudson and Griffin.

I think the Spurs have more weapons than the Wolves, that's probably why they were favored to win, though.


----------

